# Woodsmith Router Mortising Jig



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

So I decided this afternoon that I needed a Mortise Jig before I started my next piece of furniture. I decided on the plans from Woodsmith #147 since it was highly adjustable. 










This shows the top and the 4 adjustment blocks










This photo shows the horizontal fence. The slots allow it to be raised and lowered, as well as angled past 30 deg from horizontal.











This photo shows the vertical fence. There is a slot on the upper track so that it can be angled just past 45 deg from vertical.











I'm hoping to be able to knock out a Tenoning jig and possibly a straight line ripping jig tomorrow. I'll probably trim the extra lengths on the bolts down as well.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Let us know how happy you are after putting to use.

Are you going to install larger washers in picture # 2?

Nice job, I wish you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I added larger washers. I just needed to dig them out of my parts bin.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice job! I will be very interested in your opinion of how it works in actual production.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I decided to make the more complicated (but more accurate and repeatable) Woodgears.ca tenoning jig instead of the standard one that rides the fence or a miter slot. Ordered up some hardware from McMaster Carr for that so I should hopefully get working on that one later this week. 

http://woodgears.ca/tenon/jig.html

Between those 2 jigs, M&T joints should be easy, quick, and clean. 

I also spent today making a straight line rip jig and an adjustable Router Dado Jig


----------

